# Hario Cafeor - some thoughts.



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

It is entirely possible that this post will be useful to nobody other than myself - in which case, it will still have served a purpose - because I'm selfish like that.

I have never heard anybody on here mention the Cafeor, which, essentially is a V60 that has a mesh lining, meaning you do not need to use paper filters. Obviously, to say it "eliminates the use of paper filters" would be problematic, given that such phrasing would suggest the Cafeor offers an outright "improvement" - however, undoubtedly, mesh replacing paper impacts on taste, as well as other properties of the final coffee which are subjective to say the least.

My initial impressions are that the coffee made is pretty decent but different - the mesh works better than French Presses that I've used; it seems to let through less (and finer) particles, leading to a cleaner cup than a FP - though of course, nowhere near as clean as paper filter. I use a chemex most days and the difference in appearance and taste are noticeable.

(By "clean" I mean the clarity with which you can distinguish flavours, particularly I find, acidity/sharpness)

Let's call this an introduction. I'll report back once I've played around with my technique and tried some other coffees - so far, my thoughts are that compared to my Chemex, this saves a lot of time in preparation (no filters, can place straight on top of mug etc etc) though as somebody who likes the subtleties of chemex coffee, the loss of clarity in the (relatively) "muddier" cup is a shame.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one of these, I find it quite forgiving, I mostly drink metal/mesh filtered coffee so probably conditioned myself to be more tolerant of a little silt & moutheel.

With a finer grind I tend to find a central pour works best, otherwise water just channels through the upper layers of the bed/filter wall & makes for a bitter cup. Seems a finer mesh than Swissgold etc.?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

MWJB said:


> I have one of these, I find it quite forgiving, I mostly drink metal/mesh filtered coffee so probably conditioned myself to be more tolerant of a little silt & moutheel.
> 
> With a finer grind I tend to find a central pour works best, otherwise water just channels through the upper layers of the bed/filter wall & makes for a bitter cup. Seems a finer mesh than Swissgold etc.?


Interesting - with the right technique, how is the clarity? As I mentioned, I get frustrated often with mesh coffee, when flavours tend to "converge" - particularly fruity, floral notes. Can this be overcome?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I still get fruity & floral notes when they're in the coffee, they're not something I expect to find in every coffee. But maybe try grinding coarse and brewing with small, frequent pulses onto the grounds bed, minimising any standing liquid over the grounds bed?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex set to 9 clicks out from lock up, but also check the brew time for a guide to grind.

9g coffee, 150g brew water, 134g out.

Preheat kettle & brewer with boiling water, fill kettle, add dose to Cafeor.

18g bloom, stir.

At 30s add remaining brew water in a constant pour of 40-50sec, start with a little spiral then keep to the middle. Quick, gentle, single stir of surface at fill to get slight spin & knock down any floaters.

Brew ended at 2:32 total. Sweet, juicy, the coffee's fruitiness blasting through. Very tasty, good body. Might go a click coarser?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Brew ended at 2:32 total. Sweet, juicy, the coffee's fruitiness blasting through. Very tasty, good body. Might go a click coarser?


Yep, that worked...9.0g dose (took 1:10 to grind at ten clicks), 149g brew water, 130g out, 2:29 total brew time to dry bed plus a few seconds for drips to stop. This is so tasty & easy, it feels a bit like cheating.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

This morning I did roughly 15g/250ml (I'm still really bad with "out" vs total water - I bloomed with ~20g water - reset my scales, and the final brew was around 240g so...) - pretty good, though my Porlex was set to 6... I'll try going coarser and see how this impacts on taste, I was at around 3:30 pouring pretty centrally.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this thread to say I've been using my Cafeor every day pretty much since I got it and I think it's fab. I use roughly a 14:1 ratio, around 20g of coffee, bloom with 50ml of water then slowly pour 115ml x 2.

Surprised these aren't more popular, so easy, straight onto the top of your mug, no paper to mess about with, easy to clean.


----------

